# [SOLVED] Corel Draw compression problem...



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys

I have created a banner in Corel Draw, now I need to save it as jpg file with a specified resolution(470x80).. Its a part of my assignment at college :smile:

But I'm having problems, basically when I save it, it just messes up the whole banner, it makes it too small :sigh:
I'm uploading the jpg and corel files so you can have a look 
oh btw its been created in corel draw 9...
But all i need is a proper size jpg file of my banner :grin:


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Corel Draw compression problem...*



punisher86 said:


> hey guys
> 
> I have created a banner in Corel Draw, now I need to save it as jpg file with a specified resolution(470x80).. Its a part of my assignment at college :smile:
> 
> ...



Have you not been taught how to use Corel? 
Anyways, i used google:

http://coreldraw.com/forums/p/132/181.aspx
ASIDE:
Corel draw is the devil. I would export at full size from Corel, download the GIMP and do a resize. Hell...the new paint that comes for Vista/7 is good enough to do this.


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Corel Draw compression problem...*



Horusrogue said:


> Have you not been taught how to use Corel?
> Anyways, i used google:
> 
> http://coreldraw.com/forums/p/132/181.aspx
> ...


well dude, i only had 2 classes of corel and i managed to create a logo and a banner, the only thing im stuck with that compression thing 

hmmm that link isn't helpfull at all... but thanks for your attempt to help... GIMP??? is it only for linux? Im using XP :grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Corel Draw compression problem...*

Please post a screenshot of the dialog box that appears when you try to save as jpg so we can see what options are available.

I haven't used CorelDraw for a few years now, but I think there's an option that allows you to set the jpg compression quality level (1-10 on a slider) and another option to set the dpi (dots per inch). Make sure the jpg dpi is the same as the original Corel format dpi otherwise the jpg will resize.

As a workaround (not a solution to your problem), you could display the banner at 100% zoom in CorelDraw, then take a screenshot with the PrtScr key on your keyboard. Open this screenshot in Paint or any other image editor, crop it and save as jpg.

btw, gimp is for Windows and Mac as well as Linux.


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Corel Draw compression problem...*



koala said:


> Please post a screenshot of the dialog box that appears when you try to save as jpg so we can see what options are available.
> 
> I haven't used CorelDraw for a few years now, but I think there's an option that allows you to set the jpg compression quality level (1-10 on a slider) and another option to set the dpi (dots per inch). Make sure the jpg dpi is the same as the original Corel format dpi otherwise the jpg will resize.
> 
> ...


I sorted it:winking: thanks :smile:
just opened the the banner in corel draw took screenshot paste it into paint saved it as jpg then went to http://www.picresize.com and resized to required size 470x80 :grin:


----------

